# Fastest Car



## sushants (Apr 24, 2013)

Which is the fastest car in the world?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Depends on what you consider a car......

Street car??
Land speed record?? 
Dragster??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to answer SABL question first. Sound barrier has not been broken yet, I don't think.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Checked this morning.....been done. Back in '97??

Andy Green - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Andy Green is the current holder of the World Land speed record, and the first person to break the sound barrier on land. On 25 September 1997 in ThrustSSC he beat the previous record in Black Rock Desert, USA, reaching a speed of 714.144 mph (1149.30 km/h). On October 15, 1997, exactly 50 years and 1 day after the sound barrier was broken in aerial flight by Chuck Yeager, Andy Green reached *763.035* mph (1227.99 km/h), the first supersonic record (Mach 1.016). His call sign was "Dead Dog".


There....we have the fastest 'car'. 

Are you talking exotic (hand crafted....Lamborghini) or standard production??


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh boy, there is no way I'm letting my brothers see this thread; they'll have a four hour argument about it. :lol:

Street legal, exotic. The Ultimate Aero is the current one:SSC North America- Home of the Tuatara & Ultimate Aero although there are several close to it including one of the Koenigseggs:Koenigsegg | Official website of the Swedish Hypercar manufacturer and the Bugatti Veyron:bugatti.com - Veyron which I believe is still battling the Aero for fastest. 

Google it.:wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Can they do 332mph in the quarter mile?? (Current Top Fuel speed record.....:grin Only takes ~3.8 secs......way too fast for me....:hide:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'll be.........

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Surprised me....I knew they were trying to get it but haven't paid much attention since Craig Breedlove.....I think that's the name....:laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, that is/was the name.

Hard to imagine a rocket with wheels.

BG


----------



## 2Greeny7 (May 30, 2013)

This is a pretty popular question, and well there is no real answer! Drag cars can do just a few seconds in the 1/4 mile! Crazy stuff! However, those cars are not even CLOSE to street legal! So that's no fun! So let's look at another measure of speed.. The standing mile! Start at a dig (0 MPH and a hard launch) and see your speed at the end of the mile! This challenges the car in aero, gearing, tires, driver, shifting, and of course power! Last I have checked the fastest car in that was a Ford GT (highly modded of course) I believe it trapped at 258mph which is quite the accomplishment! Next time your driving watch to see how far is a mile is and imagine doing 0-258MPH in that span! It's crazy! Oh and that car is street legal to my understanding! 

As far as production cars go, the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport is the fastest (last I've seen). Now I'm suspecting that Hennessy is going for the record with one of its cars! The Venom GT has a shocking 1000 HP (according to specs) so this tracking of fast cars is tough because it changes so darn fast! 

Also fastest could also mean around a track.... Look no further than at Formula One cars... Holy cow is all I have to say! They pull G's every second of the race and frankly tear up any track! 

Hope this helps and adds to the discussion! 

-Chris


----------

